# Chris vs. Steve: The 2008 Season



## Chris (May 20, 2008)

Golf season is upon us, and my skills are honed to sheer perfection. After getting trounced all last season, this, friends, will prove to be The Season Of The Quigs!  You're going down, motherfucker!

Some highlights from last season:

Steve, The steeley-eyed Veteran:






Quigley The Kidd:






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sp...s-steve-round-3-pseudo-picstory-56k-hmmz.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sp...eve-round-4-pic-videostory-56k-no-chance.html

And the epic matchup, Chris vs. Steve featuring Drew, The Ringer:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/29818-steve-vs-chris-drew-picstory-56k-neg.html


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 20, 2008)

go chris!


----------



## Michael (May 20, 2008)

#3


----------



## ohio_eric (May 20, 2008)

#3 is the only logical choice.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 20, 2008)

go cinderlla boy
YouTube - Carl Spackler


----------



## Drew (May 20, 2008)

That's like the worst picture of me ever.  

I've resolved to get more sun this year, also. Won't help my golf game jack shit, but I'll look a little better while playing.


----------



## Popsyche (May 20, 2008)

Chris, your only hope!

Smack! Na-na-na-na -na-na


----------



## zimbloth (May 20, 2008)

Looks like good times. And yes, Caddyshack is one of the best movies of all-time. Never gets old.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 20, 2008)

I generally hate hot dogs, but those look pretty good. So does that soft serve. Mmm.


----------



## Groff (May 20, 2008)

I used to golf here all the time. It's a lovely place to play, as there are no trees! It's a nice Scottish style course.

But man I haven't played in years.


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2008)

Chris ----^ .........................^---Steve


I haven't played a single hole this year....but, I'll still win. 

Tomorrow Morning. Early.... EverBrown.... 9 Holes before work... 

Scared?



Quick log on to - You have time.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2008)

You know I'm in fucker.  The gauntlet has been thrown down.


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> You know I'm in fucker.  The gauntlet has been thrown down.



Early tomorrow. 7am tee off?


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2008)

Fo'sho.


----------



## Drew (May 22, 2008)

Who the fuck does _anything_ at 7AM? My alarm doesn't even go off until 7:30.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2008)

That's when we start drinking, fool.


----------



## Drew (May 22, 2008)

Oh. Iiiiinteresting...


----------



## Nerina (May 22, 2008)

'Whoever has Drew on their team loses due to alcohol poisoning.' is 65%


----------



## Drew (Aug 25, 2008)

So, how about an update, guys? I haven't drunk either of you to death yet so the game should still be close...


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2008)

Steve fagg'd out the last time we were scheduled to play. 

I'd be up for a round later this week/this weekend though.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2008)

Chris said:


> Steve fagg'd out the last time we were scheduled to play.
> 
> I'd be up for a round later this week/this weekend though.



I can go Friday morning. Or next week...I'm pretty open.  

Drew is coming, correct?


----------

